# استفسار بخصوص الغراء



## hasabooo (28 مايو 2013)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ماهي الاجهزة المستخدمة في قياس جودة الغراء وماهي المواصفات التي يجب توافره
الغراء هو poly vinyl acetate



ثم ايضا اريد النسب التي تدخل صناعة هذا الغراء
معلوماتي عنه فقط انه VAM(vinyl acetate monomer)+Water

ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## hasabooo (30 مايو 2013)

بالله عليكم ارجو الرد


----------



## MBA1983 (11 يونيو 2014)

أنا قائم على دراسة هذا الموضوع بعمق لأني أنوي البدء بمشروع إنتاج هذه المادة 
أرجو أن نتعاون أخي الكريم لتعم الفائدة 
وما قرأته عن هذا الموضوع بالمجل يقول أن نسبة المواد الصلبة فام حوالي 48% 
ونسبة الماء 50 %


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (12 يونيو 2014)

الاخ الكريم اذا كنت تقصد تصنيع الهوموبوليمر فانت تحتاج الى مونومير وهو VAM ويكون بنسبة تقريبا 40% مع الماء بنسبة 50% ويجب استخدام عامل مساعد كتاليست وانيشياتور لكن الاهم هو الاستابيليزر وعادة فى اللواصق يكون بولى فينيل الكحول بنسبة 7% يذاب فى الماء الساخن اولا ثم يتم اضافة المونومير وحسب الاحتياج ممكن اضافة الملدن مثل dbp او لا يضاف . تصنيع الهوموبوليمر من الصناعات السهلة كيميائيا ولكن تحتاج لتحكم فى التقليب ودرجات الحرارة ولا قيود فى الاضافة مقارنة بالكوبوليمير . يمكن ايضا استخدام اساتيليزر مختلف باختلاف استخدام المنتج فمثلا لو الحاجة لاستخدام الهوموبوليمر فى الدهانات يتم استخدام الهيدروكسى ميثيل سيليلوز بدلا من pval
ايضا نسبة اضافة السيرفاكتانت تؤثر على حجم الجزيئات فكلما زادت النسبة يقل الحجم الجزيئى ويحدد هذا استخدام الغراء كلاصق للخشب(حجم جزيئى كبير نسبيا يعنى نسبة ايملسفير اقل) او للورق( العكس)


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (12 يونيو 2014)

بالنسبة لمواصفات الغراء وقياسها شوف انت فى الغراء محتاج ايه
شفافية
جفاف
قوة لصق
مرونه
لزوجة
كل ده بالمنطق طبعا لكن موجود مواصفات وطرق تحليل واجهزة للقياس لكننا يمكن البداية باشياء بسيطة 
مثلا ساعة ايقاف وقمع موجود عند تجار الدوكو لقياس اللزوجة ويمكن معايرته بسائل معلوم اللزوجه مسبقا
لوح زجاج لقياس الشفافية والمرونه مع سكينة معجون بلاستيك ايضا موجوده عند محلات الدوكو للسيارات يتم تفريغ خط عرضى بها سمك طبقة الفيلم وتظبط بفيللر بالميكرون المطلوب عند اى ميكانيكى سيارات 
قوة اللصق عبارة عن اثقال ميزان قبانى تعلق فى قطعة الخشب الملصقة بطريقة معينة ونزيد الاوزان حتى تنفصل القطعتين الملتصقتين 
او نذهب الى شركات تجهيز المعامل وتشترى كل الاجهزة دى بس تتقل جيبك يا ريس


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (12 يونيو 2014)

قبل التفكير فى اى شىء مما سبق رجاء البحث عن المونومير جيدا وعمل التعاقد مع شركة لا تتوقف عن التوريد لك به


----------



## zizomoka (12 يونيو 2014)

يا جماعه ارجوكم انا محتاج لاى كميائى يساعدنى بالله عليكم انا بصنع اكلادور ولاكن فيه حاجه اسمها معلق الى بتربط بين الالوان البودر والالورنيش انا دى مش عارف ايه هى عشان اللون مش يرسب معايا بالله عليكم انا فى انتظار الافاده منكم جزائكم الله خيرا


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (12 يونيو 2014)

طبعا نسيت اهم حاجة وهى قياس نسبة المواد الصلبة ودى محتاجة ميزان حساس لكن لقيت فى معرض ميزان برقم عشرى واحد بحوالى 80 جنيه والله ينفع ما يضرش لكن لو ميزان فوق 2 رقم عشرى بيكون افضل طبعا معاه فرن للتجفيف واى قطعة زجاج او صينى او نستخدم رقائق الالومنيوم برضه مش هاتعترض . زمان على ايامنا مشهورة جدا مقولة الشاطرة تغزل برجل حمار . بس ربنا يكفى جيلكم هذا النوع من الشطارة


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (12 يونيو 2014)

الاخ 1983 ممكن اعرف حدود دراسة حضرتك لهذا النوع من الصناعات ؟ اقصد يعنى كم مصنع تمت زيارته . فى اى دولة . او ما هو بيت الخبرة الذى يقوم على الدراسة ؟ وهكذا مهم جدا يكون الطريق كده لان دى صناعات مكلفة ومتخصصه وممكن نبنى مفاعل كبير بالفهلوة وفى الاخر يطلع مربى . خلى بالك


----------



## MBA1983 (13 يونيو 2014)

جزاك الله خيراً أخي عبد القادر 
في الحقيقة أنا حائز على إجازة في الكيمياء البحتة من جامعة تشرين وأعمل في منشأة لإنتاج ألواح الملامين 
حيث أشرف على إنتاج ريزين الفورم ألدهيد - يوريا uf
وريزين الفورم ألدهيد - ميلامين mf
ومن ثم نعالج ورق الديكور بهذا الريزين لإنتاج قشرة يتم لصقها على ألواح mdf لنحصل على ألواح ملبسة بورق الميلامين

من خلال عملي أنوي التوسع لإنتاج الغراء الأبيض وقد أطلعت على العديد من التجارب العملية المخبرية وأريد الإنتقال إلى الجزء العملي
بالنسبة للمفاعل موجود بسعة 7 طن 
مرفق فيه قميص تبريد موصول لشلر يعمل بالماء البارد وقميص تسخين يعمل على الزيت 

لا أخفيك أن المصطلحات التي تكتبها لم نستخدمها خلال التعلم في مدرستنا التعليمية أو الصناعية في سوريا
لذلك بدك طول بالك شوي علينا 
التجارب المخبرية التي قرأت عنها تبدأ غالباً بمزيج الماء والمونمير فينيل الأسيتات مع بادئة من بيرسلفات البوتاسيوم 
وإذا أحببت أرسل لك رابط التجربة
بإنتظار ردك الكريم أخي


----------



## MBA1983 (13 يونيو 2014)

لا أنسى أن اعتذر عن تأخري بالرد وذلك بسبب قفل حسابي عند تغييري للإيميل في حسابي ومن ثم أحتاج لتفعيل من خلال البريد الجديد ولم أنتبه لذلك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (16 يونيو 2014)

اخى الكريم mba1983 تقديرى واحترامى لشخصكم دمث الخلق . انا تحت امرك فى اى معلومات اقدر اكون مفيد لكم فيها واسف لتاخرى فى الرد


----------



## MBA1983 (19 يونيو 2014)

أخي الكريم جزاك الله عني كل خير 
ما أحتاجه هو الخطوات عملية إنتاج بولمير PVAc من المونمير المستورد Vam أو المساعدة بالبحث إن أمكن 
لقد بحثت كثيراً وقد استعملت خدمة الترجمة من غوغل لأتمكن بالبحث في المواقع التركية والصينية والألكمانية وغيرها ولم أحصل على ما أحاول الوصول إليه 
ولكن من أهم ما توصلت له هو هذه الصفحة التي تشرح سير التفاعل مخبرياً على هذا الرابط
Vinyl Acetate to Polyvinyl Acetate -- Materials World Modules -- Department of Chemistry

شكراً لكم أخي الكريم على طول بالكم وصبركم


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (20 يونيو 2014)

الاخ الكريم
هذه الصفحة ممتازة لتعطينا فكرة مبسطة عن الية التفاعل لكن ممكن نفهم من التركيبة دى اكتر
polyvinyl alcohol medium viscosity( hydrolysis88%) 1.57
water 44.22
vam 54.05
sodium acetate 0.1
ammonium persulphate 0.06
total  100%

النبى عربى نتكلم بقى عربى شويه
نفس النوع المذكور من الكحول الفينيلى يتم اذابة 16 جم فى 450 مل ماء بالتقليب اولا ثم رفع درجة الحرارة الى 90 درجة مئوية لمدة نصف ساعة وبعدها نبرد الحرارة الى 30 درجة
يضاف 50 جم مونومير فينيل اسيتات و 1 جم خلات الصوديوم و 0.6 جم ثنائى كبريتات الامونياك ورفع درجة الحرارة الى 70درجة تدريجيا وببطء طبعا فى وجود المكثف الذى سيبدا عمله بين 67-68 درجه ويمكن عندئذ الغاء التسخين المائى لدقائق لتلاشى تكون الرغوة
نرفع درجة الحرارة الى 75 درجه ونضيف 500 جم مونومير فام ومازال التقليب مستمر حتى 90 دقيقة اخرى
عند الانتهاء من اضافة المونمير نرفع الدرجه الى 92-93 لمده 15 دقيقه
نبرد الناتج ويكون لونه حليبى ونسبة المواد الصلبة 55% اللزوجه 20000 سم بواز البى اتش 4.5
حجم الجزيئات 0.75 ميكرون

توجد ايضا تركيبات اخرى نستخدم فيها السيرفاكتانت (الصابون) كعامل مساعد ولكنها تقلل من حجم الجزىء فيفضل استخدامها لانتاج ايملشن للورق وليس للاخشاب
من امثلتها الغير تشاردية نونيل فينول 15 ايثيلين اوكسيد او 35 او 9.5 ايثيلين اوكسيد لنفس الصنف بالترتيب 0.87, 2.06, 1.03
التشارديه كبريتات الكيل البنزين الملح الصوديومى لها .026%

وهكذا 
اتمنى ان اكون افدتك بما تريده وانا تحت امرك فى اى مزيد


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (21 يونيو 2014)

ارجو من الاستاذ حسبو الذى كان له السبق فى فتح باب المناقشة فى هذا الموضوع ان يبلغنا هل وجد الاجابة المبتغاه ام ما زالت هناك نقاط مظلمة . نتكلم الان عن مدارس فى التعامل فكل ما نبتغيه حقا من محاولات نقل المعرفة هنا هو تواصل الخبرات فما يفيدنى ان اموت وتنتهى معى خبراتى ولا مانع من بعض الثواب والحسنات . لقد رزقنا الله كل ما نتمناه واكثر مما نستحق وكان لزاما علينا اخراج زكاة هذا العلم وبينى وبينكم كده احيانا بنشعر بسعادة بالغة لا تقل عما يشعر به المحتاج للمعلومه عندما نتحقق ان لمعلوماتنا قيمه . فارجو من الاخوة ان لا يحرموننا تلك السعادة ويخبروننا انهم تلقوا منا ما يريدون عن التواصل والنقاش العلمى اتحدث . اذا اردنا ان نستعيد عظمتنا مرة اخرى واذا كنا نؤمن ان الرزق بيد الله وحده فلن يطلب منكم احد ثمنا لما تطلبون تعلمه . ولكن يصدق القائل ان لكل شىء ثمن حتى الله سبحانه وتعالى اخبرنا بهذا ( قل لا اسالكم عليه اجرا الا المودة فى القربى) فيكفينا الدعاء اذا اراد احدكم دفع الثمن وحتى هذه لا اجد لنا فيها الحق الا ان تكون محبة فى الله لان الله قد دفع لنا ثمن هذا من قبل واشهدكم واشهد الله على هذا والحمدلله رب العالمين


----------



## mido_lordship (23 يونيو 2014)

عبدالقادر2 قال:


> ارجو من الاستاذ حسبو الذى كان له السبق فى فتح باب المناقشة فى هذا الموضوع ان يبلغنا هل وجد الاجابة المبتغاه ام ما زالت هناك نقاط مظلمة . نتكلم الان عن مدارس فى التعامل فكل ما نبتغيه حقا من محاولات نقل المعرفة هنا هو تواصل الخبرات فما يفيدنى ان اموت وتنتهى معى خبراتى ولا مانع من بعض الثواب والحسنات . لقد رزقنا الله كل ما نتمناه واكثر مما نستحق وكان لزاما علينا اخراج زكاة هذا العلم وبينى وبينكم كده احيانا بنشعر بسعادة بالغة لا تقل عما يشعر به المحتاج للمعلومه عندما نتحقق ان لمعلوماتنا قيمه . فارجو من الاخوة ان لا يحرموننا تلك السعادة ويخبروننا انهم تلقوا منا ما يريدون عن التواصل والنقاش العلمى اتحدث . اذا اردنا ان نستعيد عظمتنا مرة اخرى واذا كنا نؤمن ان الرزق بيد الله وحده فلن يطلب منكم احد ثمنا لما تطلبون تعلمه . ولكن يصدق القائل ان لكل شىء ثمن حتى الله سبحانه وتعالى اخبرنا بهذا ( قل لا اسالكم عليه اجرا الا المودة فى القربى) فيكفينا الدعاء اذا اراد احدكم دفع الثمن وحتى هذه لا اجد لنا فيها الحق الا ان تكون محبة فى الله لان الله قد دفع لنا ثمن هذا من قبل واشهدكم واشهد الله على هذا والحمدلله رب العالمين



- ندعوا الله ان يبارك لك في رزقك وصحتك واهلك . وده اللي اتعلمناه منك يابشمهندس فعلا معطاء والدعاء بظهر الغيب لامثال حضرتك اقل شئ
- الاخ الفاضل اللي كان له السبق في طرح المناقشه يا اخي الفاضل وجدت والله اعلم مبتغاك بدخول المهندس عبد القادرللنقاش بخبرته في المجال .......... نصيحة من اخوك كمل واستغل وجوده وكلنا هانستفيد باذن الله


----------



## 83moris (25 يونيو 2014)

بارك الله فيك يا ابو عبد الرحمن (م عبد القادر)


----------



## MBA1983 (27 يونيو 2014)

السلام عليكم 
كل عام وانتم بخير بمناسبة شهر الخير شهر رمضان المبارك أعاده الله علينا وعلى أمتنا بالعز والنصر على الظالمين
الله يجزيك عنا كل خير وجعهلها في ميزان حسناتك أستاذنا 
من خلال قراءتي وإطلاعي وجدت أن للغراء أنواع تختلف بإختلاف الإستخدام كما تفضل أخونا المهندس عبد القادر حيث يمكن أن يستخدم للورق نوعية مختلفة عن تلك المستخدمة للخشب 
ولي سؤال لأخي عبد القادر 
هل تعتبر هذا الخليط جاهز للبدء بالصناعة أم يحتاج إضافات أخرى مثل مانع تعفن أو ما شابه حسب ما قرأت بإحدى المشاركات في هذا المنتدى الموقر


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (28 يونيو 2014)

طبعا اخى الكريم يجب اضافة مانع تعفن على اختلاف انواعه فمثلا يوجد مواد تحافظ على سطح المنتج من العفن واخرى للحفاظ على مساحة الهواء من سطح المنتج الى الغطاء وممكن التعبئه مع النيتروجين يفعل نفس التاثير ومواد اخرى للحفاظ على المنتج من الداخل ضد بكتريا التعفن وعادة تكون خلطات جاهزة للاضافة بنسب ضئيلة للوقاية من كل هّذا . اما بالنسبة لاضافة الملدنات مثل دى بى بى فتكون حسب الاستخدام النهائى وباقى الاضافات ايضا حسب التركيبة المراد تصنيعها فمثلا ممكن ان ترخى الخام بالماء وتريد ان تجعله لزج مرة اخرى فتستخدم المتخنات مثل الاكريليك سكنر وممكن تزيد نسبة المواد الصلبة بعد الترخيه بالماء باضافة فيللر مثل كربونات الكالسيوم او اى فيللر اخر وهكذا


----------



## MBA1983 (5 يوليو 2014)

السلام عليكم 
تحياتي لك أخي العزيز عبد القادر 
من خلال بحثي مع تجار المواد الكيميائية لتأمين مستلزمات الصناعة ولو بكميات صغيرة نصحني أحدهم بأن أبدأ من خلال مادة مصنعة جاهزة (بولي فينيل أستات) تكون على شكل حبيبات تحتاج فقط للمزج مع الماء ومن ثم نضيف إليها الإضافات الثانوية 
هل عندكم فكرة أخوتنا وبالأخص أخونا عبد القادر عن هذه العملية 
وما هي أهم الإضافات الثانوية التي تضاف للبولمير بعد الإنتهاء من تصنيعه
قصدت بذلك مانع التعفن وغير ذلك وماهي نسبهم


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (5 يوليو 2014)

فى الاساس البولى فينيل اسيتات المجفف من انتاج دو بون . وهو عبارة عن ايملشن عادى جدا ويجفف مثل الالبان الجافه . وبالتالى يتحدد سعرة على حسب تركيز المواد الصلبه. فلماذا لا نكتفى ب البولى فينيل اسيتات العادى بتركيز 50% وسيكون ارخص فى السعر لغلو تكلفة التجفيف مقابل سعر الماء
الاضافات كالملدنات مثل داى بيوتيل فثالات تضاف بنسبة تصل الى 10% من اجمالى نسبة المواد الصلبة للخامه
مانع العفن ويجب ان يكون متخصص فى انواع البكتريا التى تنمو على الايملشن ويضاف بنسبة تصل الى 0.3%
الفيللر او المادة المالئه مثل كربونات الكالسيوم لزيادة نسبة المواد الصلبة والوزن والتكلفة تضاف من 0 الى 40% حسب الاستخدام وطبيعى ان يكون فى الخشب
محلول البولى فينيل اسيتات 13% هو اساسا المثبت للايملشن اثناء تصنيعه ويستخدم لتكوين فيلم اكثر قساوة وفتح زمن الجفاف
ديسبيكس ا 40 هى مادة مشتته ايونيه تستخدم فى حالة استخدام الفيللر 
المتخن او المغلظ الاكريليكى يستخدم بنسبة قد تصل الى 2% وهو يزيد اللزوجه وبالتالى يمنع الفيللر من الترسيب ويؤثر ايجابا على صلابة الفيلم المتكون عكس السيليلوز الذى يؤثر سلبا
وهكذا نجد ان كل ضرب من ضروب الاستخدام للغراء يحول افكارنا الى استخدام خامات اخرى لخدمة المنتج النهائى


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (20 يوليو 2014)

كل عام وانتم بخير . تقريبا الصيام كان موقف النشاط هانت والعيد قرب خلاص واتمنى نرجع نتناقش تانى فى الموضوع


----------



## 83moris (20 يوليو 2014)

كل سنة وحضرتك طيب يا هندسة وكل الاخوة فالمنتدي بخير وسلام ورمضان كريم


----------



## MBA1983 (20 يوليو 2014)

كل عام وأنتم بخير أسأل الله أن يتقبل طاعتنا ويهل علينا العيد بالخير والبركة
أجواء رمضان فعلأ تنقضي بسرعة وسنعود للمناقشة قريباً
بإذن الله


----------



## MBA1983 (4 أغسطس 2014)

السلام عليكم 
كل عام وأنتم بخير 
أرجو ان يكون الجميع بخير وتحياتي الخاصة للأستاذ عبد القادر 
اليوم اجتمعت مع شخص أحتك بشكل عملي مع أنتاج البولي فينيل أستات والرجل لم يبخل علي بالكثير من المعلومات العملية من أسعار وخبرات وغيرها ...
ومن المعلومات المفاجأة التي لم يسبق لي أن أطلع عليها صعوبة التعامل مع الفام الذي يعتبر مادة حساسة جداً 
كذلك التجهيزات الواجب توافرها في المفاعل من جهاز تقليب وجهازي تحريك بسرعات مختلفة وجهاز سماه فالكوم والذي يمنع تشكل فقاعات الهواء داخل الريزين
المعلومة الأكثر صعقاً هي أن الغراء الموجود والمصنع في سوريا تكاد تكون نسبة المواد الصلبة 25% 
بالإضافة لأساليب الغش المتبعة من قبل العديد من التجار تضمن تفوقهم ورخص منتجاتهم 
وساعمل على مناقشة موضوع الأجهزة اللازمة أولاً لتعم الفائدة
بأنتظار مشاركاتكم
أخوكم بسام


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (5 أغسطس 2014)

كل عام وانتم بخير اخ بسام نحن فى انتظار معلوماتك


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (9 أغسطس 2014)

مازلنا فى الانتظار خى بسام .بالنسبة لمواصفات الفم وطريقة التعامل معاه دى معروفة عايزينك تركز على احتياطات التفاعل نفسه ومواصفات المفاعل الموضوع واحد لكن نحب نتعرف منك على مدرسة مختلفة او نثبت انها نفس المدرسه


----------



## عبدالقادر2 (16 أغسطس 2014)

وينك يارجال.خلصت الاعياد.الله يطمئنا عليكم


----------



## hamo_smsm (14 سبتمبر 2014)

شكرا على الموضوع الرائع


----------

